# Cost for weedkilling a 2 acre paddock?



## ElleSkywalker (5 April 2011)

Have decided that my 2 acre paddock is just too big for me to spray alone with my backpack sprayer, and have called a paddock maintainecne company to come and give me a quote for spraying. 

The chap says I will need 2 sprays, one for buttercups and one for thistles and am just wondering roughly what other people pay for weedkilling on a paddock this size or indeed any size?

I am saving my other 1 acre for the horses/sheep to go in while paddock sprayed and will do it myself by hand once the other paddock has been done as don't think it is safe to turn back out onto freshly sprayed paddocks?! (I usually leave areas I have sprayed myself with Graze on 90 for a week before turning out)

Thanks in advance for prices!


----------



## sam4321 (5 April 2011)

i think we paid about £90 for roughly 3 acres. He did everything at once (mostly buttercups and thistles, some docks), he did say it would probably need doing again, but it got most of it the first time so we didnt bother with a second spray.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (5 April 2011)

sam4321 said:



			i think we paid about £90 for roughly 3 acres. He did everything at once (mostly buttercups and thistles, some docks), he did say it would probably need doing again, but it got most of it the first time so we didnt bother with a second spray.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I had £90 in my head for some reason, but as I genuinely have no idea how much paddock maintaincence is as my friend rolls & harrows field for free, thought I need to get a rough idea of what is average!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (5 April 2011)

Shameless Bump  anyone else out there had paddock weedkilled???


----------



## kateknights (5 April 2011)

I have 1.5 acres and have just phoned my pm man this morning, he is coming hopefully tomorrow, so when i know i will let you know if you like.
I didn't ask a price as it so desperately needs doing.
Kate x


----------



## Wagtail (5 April 2011)

We paid around £300 for seven acres done in two lots so the hoses could be kept off for a week. I think it was quite expensive but it was an excellent job and actually lasted through to the next year.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (5 April 2011)

kateknights said:



			I have 1.5 acres and have just phoned my pm man this morning, he is coming hopefully tomorrow, so when i know i will let you know if you like.
I didn't ask a price as it so desperately needs doing.
Kate x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, please do let me know what you pay!

Seems everyone else just has one lot of spraying, but then again you all might not have buttercups & thistles so one type of weedkiller will do the trick?!


----------



## sam4321 (5 April 2011)

our fields were totally overrun with buttercups and thistles. I mean the fields were about 50% grass, 50% weeds! we had it done in the autumn last year, and now this year there is not a thistle or buttercup in sight! 

we had about 5 acress topped for about £90 too i think, although it was a few years ago now..


----------



## BBH (5 April 2011)

I was charged £330 two years ago to spray 4 acres, this included chemicals to kill ragwort but it needs doing again now and i'm not sure how much it'll be this year.

Its so annoying because I have highways land next door and they don't so theirs so I get all the bloomin seeds etc onto mine.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (5 April 2011)

BBH said:



			I was charged £330 two years ago to spray 4 acres, this included chemicals to kill ragwort but it needs doing again now and i'm not sure how much it'll be this year.

Its so annoying because I have highways land next door and they don't so theirs so I get all the bloomin seeds etc onto mine.

Click to expand...

Poor you, it must be SO frustrating, there you are doing your best and the b&%@*y highways people are ruining your all hard work and costing you money, ooo am all mad on your behalf!


----------



## BBH (5 April 2011)

LOL thankyou for your madness vibes, they are appreciated 

Don't you think its always the same though we're supposed to do this that and the other ie clear ragwort  and its always the bloomin govt bodies that don't do it.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (5 April 2011)

BBH said:



			LOL thankyou for your madness vibes, they are appreciated 

Don't you think its always the same though we're supposed to do this that and the other ie clear ragwort  and its always the bloomin govt bodies that don't do it.
		
Click to expand...

Grrr, and its not like you can report them coz who would u be reporting them too!!!


----------



## Funkyfilly024 (5 April 2011)

I am in need of our land doing soon too !
About 10 acres, its either DIY, ie. boworrow friends machinery and some grazon 90 in it or get a company in.
Would much appreciate if someone could PM a companies details (if they are national)
And can anyone tell me, does Grazon 90 do Ragwort?
I mainly just need it to do thistles, nettles and a bit of Ragwort, ooh and a few docks!
About how much land will 1ltr of Grazon do?
:/ pretty much a totally blank area for me ! Would mucho love some advice !  xx


----------



## ElleSkywalker (5 April 2011)

Grazon 90 did my thistles nettles & docks, don't think it does ragwort. 

The chap who is coming to see me in Northampton/Leics so don't think will be any good to you but will ask him tomorow how far her goes


----------



## Funkyfilly024 (5 April 2011)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Grazon 90 did my thistles nettles & docks, don't think it does ragwort. 

The chap who is coming to see me in Northampton/Leics so don't think will be any good to you but will ask him tomorow how far her goes 

Click to expand...

Ahh thankyou, (maby if he knows a shropshire contractor?)

Hmm prephaps if i mix sprayed Barrier H and Grazon 90 for the ragwort?

My worry is though actually maby they will try and eat the dry ragwort leaves once they are dead? :S

There is plenty of grazing elsewhere they can be on the other side of town though so time off the grass is no problem maby once dead it will rot away quickly?


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 April 2011)

UPDATE

Chap came this am and quoted £150 PER SPRAY for my 2 acre paddock, so £300 in total for 2 acres. 

I of course laughed uproarusly, pattted him on the back and sent him on his way while shaking my head! 

Which means.... either I'll be doing it myself with little back pack sprayer or if any one knows of a paddock spraying company that operates in the leics/rutland/northants area PLEASE pm me their details


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 April 2011)

kateknights, how much did your chap quote you?


----------



## Funkyfilly024 (7 April 2011)

ElleSkywalker said:



			UPDATE

Chap came this am and quoted £150 PER SPRAY for my 2 acre paddock, so £300 in total for 2 acres. 

I of course laughed uproarusly, pattted him on the back and sent him on his way while shaking my head! 

Which means.... either I'll be doing it myself with little back pack sprayer or if any one knows of a paddock spraying company that operates in the leics/rutland/northants area PLEASE pm me their details 

Click to expand...


  £3000 for my ten acres then ! :O that sounds horrendous !
I would find a farmer connection who could give you a hand 

...... actually for that ammount I would spend a week doing it myself by hand !


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 April 2011)

funkyfilly018 said:




  £3000 for my ten acres then ! :O that sounds horrendous !
I would find a farmer connection who could give you a hand 

...... actually for that ammount I would spend a week doing it myself by hand !
		
Click to expand...

Yup thats the plan, get the back pack sprayer out and off I toddle!!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (7 April 2011)

BBH said:



			I was charged £330 two years ago to spray 4 acres, this included chemicals to kill ragwort but it needs doing again now and i'm not sure how much it'll be this year.

Its so annoying because I have highways land next door and they don't so theirs so I get all the bloomin seeds etc onto mine.

Click to expand...

You may be able to take action against Highways Dept:
http://www.naturalengland.org.uk/ourwork/regulation/wildlife/enforcement/injuriousweeds.aspx


----------



## BBH (8 April 2011)

Thank you V much TZ. 

I may well look into that because i'm never going to be ragwort free all the while they ignore their growth and I don't see why I should pay hundreds of pounds indefinitely to clear the stuff off my land just to have it blow over from theirs.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 April 2011)

Go for it BBH we're all behind you, hope you get somewhere Erin Brocovich style!!!  It really is disgusting that the highways folks get away with not treating their land properly. 

On a cheery note, the chap who quoted for my field has now decided he can do my 2 acres with one chemical for £90, so thanks everyone for giving me an idea of what is usual so I could judge what was a fair price!  Choccy biccies to all


----------



## paddocktractor (27 July 2011)

Cost varies depending what weeds are present ,there are few chemicals that kill ragwort and they are exspensive,nothing will kill it once its formed a stem more than 6" but it normally stops it flowering.
It is best to spray before weeds become too mature as they have a good chance of recovering .
Cost would be £100 to £150 per hectare dependent on chemicals used.


----------



## Welly (28 July 2011)

We paid £300 for 4 acres this spring, we do have very steep field and needed a special tractor.  I was told that you need to spray in the spring when the weeds are about to flower or its a waste of money once they have gone to seed.  We had very poor fields last year but they now look very good worth the money.


----------



## indie999 (28 July 2011)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Have decided that my 2 acre paddock is just too big for me to spray alone with my backpack sprayer, and have called a paddock maintainecne company to come and give me a quote for spraying. 

The chap says I will need 2 sprays, one for buttercups and one for thistles and am just wondering roughly what other people pay for weedkilling on a paddock this size or indeed any size?

I am saving my other 1 acre for the horses/sheep to go in while paddock sprayed and will do it myself by hand once the other paddock has been done as don't think it is safe to turn back out onto freshly sprayed paddocks?! (I usually leave areas I have sprayed myself with Graze on 90 for a week before turning out)

Thanks in advance for prices! 

Click to expand...

I would say £100 inc weedkiller but he doesnt need to do it twice..?


----------



## CeeBee (28 July 2011)

I paid £65 to local farmer to do 2 acres for ragwort and it also killed off any other weeds. Took a good 6 weeks before ragwort gone but an excellent job and the grass looked beautiful!


----------



## Potato! (28 July 2011)

Does anybody know any companies in the devon area who do spraying. and when is the best time of year to do it.


----------



## paddocktractor (28 July 2011)

Spray can be applied anytime as long as the weeds are young and still growing.
Spring is ok and i spray alot then as the weeds are young and the grass normally short.
Back end is good also as most of the weeds are showing but weeds can be sprayed march to october in grass and as long as they are not mature it will work.
 The grass cant be to long and and the weeds still want to be growing.
If you lose control of the weeds then topping and leaving then spraying is a way.
 I spray alots of grass and crops each year and thers is a skill to it knowing what chemicals and when if done properly then you break the weed/seed cycle and if you look after the sward then you wont need to spray ,chemicals should be a last resort.


----------

